# 88 300zx turbo.....



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

hello everyone first post here, over the weekend i found a 88 turbo zx 5-speed, its my friends friend..lol well anyway its got t-tops, 200,000 miles which i know is alot but wow does this thing run like a top, the car overall has a good body very straight, found 2 small dents from mab a door or something hard to see tho, has bout 2 spots of surface rust size of penny, and the paint is decent, interior needs some attention but wont take much to get it looking alot better, some of the fabric needs restuck in some places like by the t-tops has the adjustable suspension when i put the switch on firm while sitting i did notice the alternator kick down a bit so it must be working, needs a window motor, other lil things but is completey driveable now

anyway he wants $1000 for it, think i;m gonna pick it up this weekend

that a good deal,????? from what i've seen them go for i thought it was


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah that's pretty good , even for the mileage , if it's in a good a shape as it sounds. Be careful , I may come steal it from you..........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

awesome deal BUY IT


----------



## lunargirl1zgirl (Sep 14, 2004)

*hell ya*

Totally go for it :cheers:


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea thats a good deal. Its hard to find non turbo ones going for $1000 in good running condition.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lunargirl1zgirl said:


> Totally go for it :cheers:



Well I don't think I've seen you before. Introduce yourself :cheers: and welcome to NF


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well I don't think I've seen you before. Introduce yourself :cheers: and welcome to NF


 Yes indeed.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Another way to check the adjustable suspension , at least in the back , is to remove both interior fender covers , turn the key on , and move the adjustment switch around. It must be very quiet while you do this , but you should be able to hear a small _Zzzzzt Zzzzt_ from both sides as you turn the adjustment switch to each position. Listening under the hood will require 2 people , one to turn the switch and one to listen at each side.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

heck you don't even need to check the suspension. If it is the original suspension at 200K miles it was dead 130K miles ago.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> heck you don't even need to check the suspension. If it is the original suspension at 200K miles it was dead 130K miles ago.


 Nah , all of mine worked at 160,000 , but one strut each on opposite sides and ends was worn out. But a Tokico or Bilstein swap might be in order anyway. Better performance.....


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

ya when i drove it i fell in love with it, one of the fastest cars i've been in i think, should that motor hold up ok with that kinda mileage, from what i heard the turbo has been rebuilt, but like if the pistons and rings are all factory, wouldnt really want to have to rebuild the whole motor, only if more speed was needed  

i took off from a stop sign, gave it all out hell and threw it into second the back end just breaks loose for a good 20ft prob and starts getting sideways, i bout cried, cause i was so happy haha


future mods already planned, blow off valve and boost controller


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

turboZX said:


> future mods already planned, blow off valve and boost controller


How about intake and exhaust first. Also go to Z31.com and look at the modifications page it will have quite abit of insight for you. BOVs don't add performance and if you don't recirculate it you will be losing performance. A boost controller will be a good idea but just be careful if you run to much no matter how good the engines condition is in you can destroy it.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> How about intake and exhaust first. Also go to Z31.com and look at the modifications page it will have quite abit of insight for you. BOVs don't add performance and if you don't recirculate it you will be losing performance. A boost controller will be a good idea but just be careful if you run to much no matter how good the engines condition is in you can destroy it.


its already got a open filter stuck on the factory intake system, and has a straight pipe from the cat, i like the sound so far, and i figured an intercooler never hurts eitheir  i'm gonna try to just find a factory intercooler for now i think off of w/e i can find, after i buy this i'm broke, for prob a month or so lol o well


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

turboZX said:


> its already got a open filter stuck on the factory intake system, and has a straight pipe from the cat, i like the sound so far, and i figured an intercooler never hurts eitheir  i'm gonna try to just find a factory intercooler for now i think off of w/e i can find, after i buy this i'm broke, for prob a month or so lol o well


 No factory IC on the Z31s. There are suitable replacements , such as from a Volvo or a Starion , or any other turbo car from the 80s.......


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

can someone tell me what is involved to get the fuel gauge working... the tank will have to be dropped if i'm right and there is a float inside or something

thanks


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

turboZX said:


> can someone tell me what is involved to get the fuel gauge working... the tank will have to be dropped if i'm right and there is a float inside or something
> 
> thanks


nope it is really easy actually. Pull the carpet up in the rear and there are two openings that look onto the top of the fuel tank. The gauge is the one on the left you can pull it out and replace it. I would recommend buying a haynes manual and using that. if you have the digital dash it could also be the problem I need more of a description on how it is acting.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks jamez, no it a reguler gauge, it doenst do anything at all, no movement i already have one car that has fuel gauge that doesnt work and it sux, never knowing exactly how much there is int he tank

o and what kinda mileage will the zx's get, if u drive them easy.. 20-30ish??


----------



## lunargirl1zgirl (Sep 14, 2004)

Well im new and my name is micah you are?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

lunargirl1zgirl said:


> Well im new and my name is micah you are?


 Eric. Nice to meet you. :cheers: Micah , isn't that an unusual name for a girl?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Eric. Nice to meet you. :cheers: Micah , isn't that an unusual name for a girl?


SKD could be hitting on some gay guy who thinks he's a girl. LOL wouldn't that be funny.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

turboZX said:


> to and what kinda mileage will the zx's get, if u drive them easy.. 20-30ish??


Probably high teens low 20s around town. if you as lucky as me and your car only goes out once in awhile to eat something then you could get maybe 8 miles to the gallon around town. But on the highway I averaged 26 last time I took it to nashville for a Z club event.


----------



## lunargirl1zgirl (Sep 14, 2004)

well micah isnt a common name for a girl but it makes me different. its really nice to meet you eric


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

i've seen micah she pretty hot


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

got my car!!, yesterday morn, wow this thing is fun, the donuts it will do and the lovely sliding around corners sideways...... needs some things as i said before what kinda gas an i supposed to run in this beast, 89 octane. i filled it up with 87 and it seems to idle a lil rough now, might be cause it was cold

needs... 
pwr window motor
fix power steering
new console cover 
redo rear carpet and some fabric inside
gas gauge fixed
the shifter is messed up its missin something where it goes into the tranny so its real loose
other things cant think of them now tho

o and inbetween the t-tops by the lights, there is like a lil fan or someting? right behind the overheard dome lights.. do i need this if not i'm ripping it out its makin wierd noises

and does anyone else notice lots of heat coming from around the shifter boot, we pulled it off when going down the highway and dam!! alot of heat comes otta there.....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The little fan in the top is a air temperature reading for your climate control. No 87 octane does just fine as long as you are running stock boost


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> The little fan in the top is a air temperature reading for your climate control. No 87 octane does just fine as long as you are running stock boost


That was one of Nissans biggest stupid moments was where they put that sensor for the climate control. The little fan is actually a last minute add-on , to keep the interior temperature sensor from reading too high , since it's up on the roof..........  
If the climate control accuracy is not really that important to you , go ahead and remove that fan. I did , and it really did not seem to make a difference in how the climate control functioned.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah when I bought mine it either didn't run or wasn't there. I've never pulled it (never needed to) of course all I have is heat either way for trying to pull some weight off the car


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> yeah when I bought mine it either didn't run or wasn't there. I've never pulled it (never needed to) of course all I have is heat either way for trying to pull some weight off the car


 Yep , my A/C _worked_ and it was gone 3 days after I bought the car. A/C has no place in a sports car. Ya hear that , Todd......?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yep , my A/C _worked_ and it was gone 3 days after I bought the car. A/C has no place in a sports car. Ya hear that , Todd......?


We are da bomb


----------



## trong_l (Aug 26, 2004)

turboZX said:


> can someone tell me what is involved to get the fuel gauge working... the tank will have to be dropped if i'm right and there is a float inside or something
> 
> thanks


It's the fuel sending unit that needs to be replaced. You can access from the inside of the car. There's a 6 in. round cover inside needs to be removed, then remove the sender unit after removing 8 little bolts. The new unit runs about $60 or so from various online Nissan retailers.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sometimes you can just clean the one you have to get working again also.


----------

